# For Sale - 300mm Martell Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 300mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Hidden tang western

Handle Materials - Amboyna burl, nickel silver bolster (soldered!), copper & G10 spacers, single mosaic pin (nickel silver & copper)

The wood is pretty uniquely colored for amboyna. This block came as the runt of the litter in a bulk purchase I made. It really didn't look all that great and no one picked it when shown. I believe it was the only block that didn't come from the same burl as the rest. It has some real bright spots and the color tone(s) seem different depending on the lighting and angle used to view it. I think the pictures captured it in regards to it's different "looks" it has. I really like the look of this block and I'm glad I gave it a try.




Price - *$675* (shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2015)

.......


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dave what's the height at the heel?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Dave what's the height at the heel?




45mm


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 9, 2015)

F~ing classy Dave


----------



## statusquo (Sep 9, 2015)

Badass


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 9, 2015)

This is just crazy.


----------



## KCMande (Sep 9, 2015)

I would be all over this if it was stainless, and I didn't already have a very similar gyuto on order as well


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> F~ing classy Dave



Yup.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> F~ing classy Dave





statusquo said:


> Badass





ThEoRy said:


> This is just crazy.





KCMande said:


> I would be all over this if it was stainless, and I didn't already have a very similar gyuto on order as well





ecchef said:


> Yup.




Thanks guys!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 9, 2015)

If only it were a wa handle....


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> If only it were a wa handle....




Funny that you should mention wa because that's what I'm in the middle of making (for sale) right now. :spiteful:
I'm doing another 300mm sujihiki with a modified oval wa handle in two-toned amboyna burl that'll have a nickel silver (half) bolster soldered on up front.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 10, 2015)

You're looking to get me divorced aren't you lol.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> You're looking to get me divorced aren't you lol.




Sure!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2015)

Knives last longer than marriages.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Knives last longer than marriages.




Solid advice Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 11, 2015)

Beautiful work Dave, that handle looks like amboyna block 5 of 6 in the picture you sent me awhile ago. It sure turned out nice


----------



## 2010ZR1 (Sep 11, 2015)

It looks like I am going to pick this one up.


----------



## 2010ZR1 (Sep 11, 2015)

All paid up. This one is sold.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2015)

2010ZR1 said:


> All paid up. This one is sold.




Thanks Lonnie!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 11, 2015)

ZR strikes again! People must be getting envious of your knife set.


----------

